# baby at 44 with own eggs after several miscarriages



## Happypregnant

Miracle baby after several losses

Hi, my name is Monica and I would like to share my success story with you, with the hope that it will help many of you. I had been trying for baby number 3 for the last 7 years (first 2 not really trying but not using protection) and the last 5 actively trying. It took me about 16 months of actively trying, doing every trick in the book, legs up in the air, not getting up the bed after baby dancing, ovulation sticks, all sorts of tablets... I was so happy! Sadly at 9 weeks the baby's heart stopped beating. I was totally devastated. i took it for granted that I was just going to get pregnant like the first 2 times and that was it. By then, my first born was 13 and my second was 5. It hit me hard but I was determined that the only thing that could make me feel better was getting pregnant again... and so I did get pregnant right after my second period... just to find out that it wasn't to be, yet again... and it happened 2 more times... In 4 years I seemed to always be pregnant yet, there was an emptiness in my heart. By then, i was 43 years old and I had tried clomid, ovulation induction... I like in the Uk and I was lucky enough to had been given free fertility treatments but by the fourth time, they were getting tired of me. They even went to tell me to give up. That i was too old, that my eggs were old and that the only chance I had was to have donor eggs. I said that I was going to have a baby with my own eggs... and they said to go ahead, if I wanted to spend my money and throw it away with clinics that promised that, to go ahead, as he was sure that there were several clinics that would be very happy to take my money.

I have a very strong personality and had I been just a little bit less strong, their words would have destroyed me. But I only got angry and more determined than ever that I was going to find a way. I bought numerous books and I did tons of research. I found out that failure to conceive or recurrent miscarriages were linked to immune problems. I was grasping at straws. I bought a book about eating right. Another about this woman like me, that wanted desperately to have a second baby... the book is called Inconceivable. I started researching the best IVF clinics in the world. I made phone calls. I asked questions. I studied their success and reasons why. What did they use, etc. I spoke to a doctor in India called Doctor Malpani, who very kindly answers people's questions if you suscribe. He recommended me to try certain supplements like high doses of vitamin D, basically 60,000 IU of it per week!!! Evening primrose oil, acupuncture, wheat germ, etc... I did it exactly like he said. Another clinic in New York used DHEA (not to be confused with DHA which is in fish oil!) (DHEA is an is an important endogenous steroid hormone It is the most abundant circulating steroid in humans, in whom it is produced in the adrenal glands,the gonads, and the brain) and they have found out it rejuvenates your eggs! You will need to do the research, although I don't mind explaining, it would make this post way too long. I was doing all of this religiously thru all my miscarriages... I didn't know what else to do but I never, ever lost hope... 

One day, I came across a clinic in London, called the Miscarriage clinic. I thought I may have a consultation. The doctor explained that he would do a thorough blood test where he would check my hormone levels (which I had already done by the National health service NHS) ovarian reserve, mind you my ovarian reserve was pretty low, I already knew that. And immune issues. he said that most miscarriages were due to a faulty immune system. He seemed very sure of what he was saying, he was nice and smiley and didn't make me feel rushed. He put me on antimalaria tablets!! They were very cheap, a few pounds for 3 month's supply and i was to take them every day. HE warned me not to get pregnant until I finished the tablets. But of course I wasn't going to get pregnant easily, it was safe to have sex as it had taken many months to conceive... 

that month, I only had sex once, it had only been about 5 weeks since starting the treatment... and lo and behold, I was pregnant!!! So i rushed to the clinic to tell him the news... He only told me off and said he told me not to get pregnant, that he could not guarantee saving this baby as I had not finished the treatment, as it took 6 or so weeks for it to kick in!!! he gave me low dose steroids and we hoped for the best... 

I was to go back every 2-4 weeks for a scan to see if baby was still alive...by the 10th or so week, he said to me that we had made it. That baby was thriving. i was so happy yet scared to be too happy. I didn't enjoy my pregnancy with fear that if I got attached and something happened, it was going to hurt way too much... the nine months were loooongggg... I was always worried. I didn't acknowledge my bump very much (I regret that now!)

At 12 weeks I felt relieved... but worried that there was still a lot of time to go... at 20 weeks, again the same... when 23 weeks came I felt great that if he was born now, he would have a chance of surviving... each week that passed I was starting to feel overjoyed... yet, still, cautious... 

His due date came and went... no signs of baby... another worry! Fast forwarding to his birth... he was born 9 days over due (and I worried so much thinking he would come early, silly me!!!) weighing 9lbs and a very long baby! I was 44 years old and 3 months! 

Because I spent my pregnancy not getting attached, the first few days were not very nice. I didn't feel that overwhelming love for him, I feel ashamed to admit it... but one day I woke up and I was madly in love with him. He is now 2 months old just today! He is the sweetest, smiliest, happiest baby every! And i am so grateful for everyone that helped me. I had a CVS at the Fetal medicine in Hardley street, London with the famous doctor Nikolaides. I was taken off steroids and all meds by about 16 weeks! I am pasting an article from the newspaper for you to read about this wonderful doctor that helps women make their dreams come true. Up to now, the article says he has helped 10-15 women. I AM ONE OF THOSE WOMEN. 

Here is the article! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...carriages.html


----------



## kezlb

Hi Happypregnant,

Your story filled me with confidence! I am 44 and have had 4 miscarriages in the last 2 years. Sunday just gone I decided to take a test after being 17 days late and to my delight it read positive, by lunch time monday I was bleeding and was told it was a miscarriage. I am getting desperate as age/time isnt on my side. I know its been await since this post but I'm interested to hear more about the antimalarial tablets, and if you could you give me some more information, ie what they were, did you take other tablets with them, how long did you take them for and any other advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanking you in advance xx


----------

